# corcho( tapó para botellas, hechos de corteza de alcornoque)



## pelus

No sé cómo se dice "corcho" en portugués.

De esos que vienen en las botellas de vino , fabricados con material sintético o con la corteza del alcornoque (árbol) .

Gracias, desde ahora.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Vanda

Como este aqui?
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/corcho


----------



## Fanaya

_'Rolha (de borracha)'._


----------



## pelus

Vanda said:


> Como este aqui?
> http://www.wordreference.com/espt/corcho



Exactamente.  Sólo que al ver las palabras en portugués, pensé que no se referirían al mismo tapón que se usa acá  en Argentina.

Entonces estará bien decir por ej. 

_Também na compostagem podemos acrecentar as *rolhas* das garrafas de vinho , dará certo?_

(((((( No sé cómo corregir el título, quise escribir "tapón" y no digité la letra "n" )))))))))

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Vanda

Isto mesmo: a rolha da garrafa.


----------



## Weliton

*Isso mesmo:* a _rolha _feita de cortiça.


----------



## pelus

Grata demais.
Este fórum do "*corcho*", virou escola pra mim.  

Obrigada, *Vanda*, *Fanaya*, *Weliton*.  Abraços.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Carfer

pelus said:


> No sé cómo se dice "corcho" en portugués.
> 
> De esos que vienen en las botellas de vino , fabricados con material sintético o con la corteza del alcornoque (árbol) .
> 
> Gracias, desde ahora.
> 
> _María del Carmen (Pelus)
> Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _



Cá em Portugal são todas '_rolhas_'. As sintéticas dizem-se _'rolhas de plástico_', as outras 'rolhas de cortiça'. Devo dizer, no entanto, que as rolhas sintéticas não são cá muito comuns, pelo que, habitualmente, dizemos simplesmente '_rolha_', e, na grande maioria dos casos, estamos a pensar numa rolha de cortiça. Não é de admirar, visto que o país produz um pouco mais de metade de toda a cortiça mundial. '_Rolha_' e _'rolha de cortiça' _são, assim, praticamente sinónimos.


----------



## pelus

Carfer said:


> Cá em Portugal são todas '_rolhas_'. As sintéticas dizem-se _'rolhas de plástico_', as outras 'rolhas de cortiça'. Devo dizer, no entanto, que as rolhas sintéticas não são cá muito comuns, pelo que, habitualmente, dizemos simplesmente '_rolha_', e, na grande maioria dos casos, estamos a pensar numa rolha de cortiça. Não é de admirar, visto que o país produz um pouco mais de metade de toda a cortiça mundial. '_Rolha_' e _'rolha de cortiça' _são, assim, praticamente sinónimos.



Obrigada , amigo.

Cá tem rolhas em garrafas de material natural , aglomerado de cortiça de sobreiros, que acho, devem ser importados de* Portugal *ou da *Espanha*. Também tem de plástico com muito boa imitação , que até resulta difícil ver a diferença.

Eu já tinha sabido dessa importante produção que tem  em *Portugal*. E as plantações de sobreiros chamarão- se de *sobreiráis*?

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Carfer

pelus said:


> E as plantações de sobreiros chamarão- se de *sobreiráis*?



Pode ser, mas é mais comum '_sobral_'. Também se ouve muito _'montado de sobro' _com referência aos sobrais onde também são criados porcos.


----------



## pelus

Muito obrigado .

*Sobreráis* sería mesmo o plural de *sobral* , não é ?

Abraço.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Carfer

pelus said:


> Muito obrigado .
> 
> *Sobreráis* sería mesmo o plural de *sobral* , não é ?
> 
> Abraço.
> 
> _María del Carmen (Pelus)
> Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _



Não, _'sobreirais_' é plural de '_sobreiral_'. O homónimo '_sobral_' faz o plural em '_sobrais_'.
Um abraço também para si.


----------



## pelus

Muito obrigada.

Abraço.


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------

